# Stolen.. working type cocker spaniel bitch



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

Lucy was stolen from acorn farm in Snaith on the 23rd March 2010.. she is a lemon/ light sandy colour with white to her chest and abit above her nose.. she has short smooth hair on her back with slightly longer hair on her chest and legs, she has a docked tail and is microchipped.. Lucy was wearing a black and green roped collar when she was taken. She is 4 years old!

If you have seen Lucy or know anyone that has just got a little dog matching her description then please call me on 07760885064..

I have also started a group on face book called Help bring Lucy home, have you seen her! The more people that know about her the better the chance we have of getting her home!

http://www.facebook.com/Shnukums#!/group.php?gid=111734558854138&ref=mf


----------



## lovaspringer (Feb 18, 2010)

vixtory said:


> Lucy was stolen from acorn farm in Snaith on the 23rd March 2010.. she is a lemon/ light sandy colour with white to her chest and abit above her nose.. she has short smooth hair on her back with slightly longer hair on her chest and legs, she has a docked tail and is microchipped.. Lucy was wearing a black and green roped collar when she was taken. She is 4 years old!
> 
> If you have seen Lucy or know anyone that has just got a little dog matching her description then please call me on 07760885064..
> 
> I have also started a group on face book called Help bring Lucy home, have you seen her! The more people that know about her the better the chance we have of getting her home!


i so hope you find lucy soon dear,f\b is agood way to get word round and hope it brings her home very soon,let us know how you get on,in the mean time yust want to say,thinking of you hun.xxxxx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I also am missing a dog although not stolen, so I understand what you must be feeling... Your dog like mine is very distinctive and so someone will find her soon....

Good luck and don't ever give up hope... I haven't yet and it's been 2 weeks.... 

Clare x


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> I also am missing a dog although not stolen, so I understand what you must be feeling... Your dog like mine is very distinctive and so someone will find her soon....
> 
> Good luck and don't ever give up hope... I haven't yet and it's been 2 weeks....
> 
> Clare x


Clare... if you don`t mind me asking what dog have you lost? Its just that i know a few found dog sites which i can check for you!


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Red & white collie - called Nell - see my thread, devastated nell is lost... x There is a picture or two on there, and explains her story x


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hope you find Lucy will keep a look out as in North Yorkshire, have joined your facebook group too.


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> Red & white collie - called Nell - see my thread, devastated nell is lost... x There is a picture or two on there, and explains her story x


Will take a look hun.. hope nell`s home soon xx


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

poppydog1 said:


> Hope you find Lucy will keep a look out as in North Yorkshire, have joined your facebook group too.


Thanks... gunna put fb link here.. hopefully it will work!

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

Lucy has now been reunited.... she was handed over by gypsies today 27/5/10 after 9 weeks and 2 days missing... mum is chuffed and absolutely over the moon

thankyou everyone for your help xx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Oh that's wonderful news .... bet everyone is so happy.


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

reunited picture...


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Yet again the b.....ds gypies, then people wonder why I get so angry


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

i know what you mean hun.. xx


----------

